# Greenhouse #2 Construction Begins...



## Candace (May 28, 2008)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

The last month was spent removing landscaping and a few trees. I worked hard over the 3 day weekend to get the stakes and backer boards set for stringing the foundation lines. It was so windy that I had to put off trenching. Hopefully I'll start that in the next week or two. I'll post periodic pics as I go along. Yes, I'm doing this on my own  I hired out Greenhouse #1 but figured I'd give this one a go.

The red line is actually where the g.h. will be. The lines are for the 16" wide cement footing to carry the 2 ft. high, block knee wall.


----------



## Scooby5757 (May 28, 2008)

Sooooooooooooooooooo jealous! :clap: congrats!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 29, 2008)

Nice PIC-NIC table Is that where you entertain guest?

Rick H

PS nice home project too:wink:


----------



## Candace (May 29, 2008)

Yeah, it's about time to give up the toddler picnic table since they are almost 13 and 15. All they used it for were science experiments with bugs, anyway. Doggy is running by in the lower right/shaded part of the photo.


----------



## Roy (May 29, 2008)

Candace, does this new house have rubber walls ???


----------



## Candace (May 29, 2008)

Do you mean you'd be worried about the trees dropping stuff? They're redwoods. In back of us is a couple we've never seen in the back yard, ever, in 9 years. And they have a pool. Weird. To our right is a retired couple. The house kitty corner that is visible in the photo, has 3 kids and we've never had one problem with them or balls etc. flying over. 

My current g.h. is quite the target for soccer balls from my own monsters, though.

Walls are twinwall polycarb.


----------



## practicallyostensible (May 29, 2008)

Wow, only in my wildest dreams. :drool:


----------



## Roy (May 29, 2008)

Candace said:


> Do you mean you'd be worried about the trees dropping stuff? They're redwoods. In back of us is a couple we've never seen in the back yard, ever, in 9 years. And they have a pool. Weird. To our right is a retired couple. The house kitty corner that is visible in the photo, has 3 kids and we've never had one problem with them or balls etc. flying over.
> 
> My current g.h. is quite the target for soccer balls from my own monsters, though.
> 
> Walls are twinwall polycarb.



NO, to allow for further expansion, it will never be big enough like all of them.
Just grab it and stretch it.


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2008)

Aren't you the little construction foreman? "batter boards"!


----------



## Corbin (May 29, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Aren't you the little construction foreman? "batter boards"!



She has obviously been around construction before. 

I think she is going to be foreman, laborer, carpenter, mason, electrician and everything else if she is going to do it herself.


----------



## Gilda (May 29, 2008)

2 greenhouses ! Double WOW :clap:! Thanks for sharing and I look forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 29, 2008)

Soooo jealous here... will be great to watch it progress!

Joanne


----------



## swamprad (Jun 1, 2008)

Outstanding! I am very happy for you. A lot of hard work ahead, but it will pay off big, and what satisfaction knowing you did it yourself!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 1, 2008)

Roy said:


> NO, to allow for further expansion, it will never be big enough like all of them.Just grab it and stretch it.



Exactly Roy :rollhappy: , but I suppose Candace did consider this as it will be the 2nd !!  

Candace, will the floor be a concrete floor ?? Jean


----------



## Candace (Jun 1, 2008)

I actually haven't thought that through, Jean. I think in a perfect world it would be. I've got a gravel floor in my current one and I'm not happy with it. Although gravel floors are inexpensive and do add humidity when wet, keeping them debris free is impossible. And weeds grow very nicely in them! 

I may try laying concrete type tiles in this new one. As it is, when we sell this place, one g.h. may be a hard sell...but two! 

Roy is absolutely right and I should have planned on rubber.


----------

